# Karpfen mit Kartoffel



## Nailuj (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo, da ich jetzt schon öffters gehört habe das man mit Kartoffeln Karpfen fangen kann, habe ich da mal ein paar fragen:
1. Wird die Kartoffel gekocht (Wenn ja wie lange) ?
2. Welche Montage benutzt ihr?
3. Welche größe nehmt ihr dazu, oder halbiert ihr etwas größere?
4. Macht es was wenn die Kartoffel schon etwas älter ist und die Schale schon leicht verschrumpelt oder ist es besser wenn sie frisch ist?
5. Schält ihr sie wenn ja vor oder nach dem evtl. Kochen?


           Danke schonmal im Vorraus und Petri euch allen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Achtung, ich habe erst 1x mit Kartoffel geangelt (und nix gefangen ), mich aber etwas ins Thema eingelesen. Die Tipps kommen also aus der Theorie!



Nailuj schrieb:


> 1. Wird die Kartoffel gekocht (Wenn ja wie lange) ?
> 
> *Ja, sie wird so lange gekocht, bis man mit einer Kabel hineinstechen kann und sie beim anheben von der Gabel fällt - wie es Mutti auch macht.*
> *Alternativ gibt es auch Kartoffeln aus dem Glas, die sind vorgekocht und haben auch die richtige Größe.*
> ...


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Damit die Kartoffel nicht abfliegt beim Werfen,kannst du auch ein 2-3cm Grasstück"Halm" zwischen Haken und Kartoffel schieben und dann Haken mit Halm in die Kartoffel ein bißchen reinziehen so das der Grashalm unten mit Haken ein bißchen in der Kartoffel verschwindet.
Stört die Karpfen auch nicht,und sie hält doppelt solange beim Werfen.
lg


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

ich habe alle meine karpfen bis her mit kartoffel gefangen waren zwar maximal nur 8pfund schwer aber mehr war auch nicht drin da es in dem teich keine größeren gab.

kartoffel kochen mit schale so tischtennisball große in etwa nicht ganz so weich wie sonst zum essen etwas früher raus nehmen abkühlen lassen und am angelplatz dann halbieren den haken mit einer ködernadel an der runden seite dann einstechen und nach oben zur glatten wieder rausführen die nadel!fertig-ich habe meine übrigens nicht abgeschällt!
habe dann mit einer posenmontage geangelt so das die pose lag und wenn einer gebissen hat sich die pose hingestellt hat und gut!


----------



## fantazia (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Hab hier meine meine Stanni Montage vorgestellt mit der ich immer gefischt habe wenn ich mit Kartoffel auf Karpfen los war.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99485


----------



## Fischkoeppe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Ich fische auch TT Ball große Jungkartoffeln...allerdings nicht am Haar sondern an einer Art XXL Teighaken. Dazu bastel ich mir aus Draht ne Federähnliche Spirale und schraube selbige in die Kartoffel. Die Kartoffeln koche ich ebenfalls sehr kurz damit sie nicht so viel Stärke verlieren...ins Wasser kommen Lockstoffe. Damit die KArtoffel wenigetns ein bisschen davon aufnimmt piekse ich sie mehrmals ein.

Grüße


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

im glas gibt es schon fertige! die haben meist die richtige größe und sind von der festigkeit her gut ( und macht keine arbeit ).


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> im glas gibt es schon fertige! die haben meist die richtige größe und sind von der festigkeit her gut ( und macht keine arbeit ).



Genau die musst Du nehmen! Einer der besten Karpfenköder überhaupt! Ich hab die immer mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen.


----------



## Nailuj (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen mal testen.


----------



## Ulz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

wie lange muss mann kartoffeln anfüttern??#c


----------



## fantazia (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



Ulz schrieb:


> wie lange muss mann kartoffeln anfüttern??#c


Wenn ein Karpfen dort ist und Hunger hat wird er sie fressen.Wenn die Stelle stimmt braucht man also garnicht vorfüttern.Aber schaden kann es natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## ollidi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

In grauer Vorzeit habe ich ja auch mal auf Karpfen geangelt. :q Und auch fast imer mit Kartoffeln.
Ich habe mir auch kleine Kartoffeln genommen oder Kartoffelstücke klein geschnitten. So auf die schon angesprochene Tischtennisballgrösse.
Gekocht habe ich die immer in Wasser mit Vanillezucker. Nach dem Kochen habe ich sie abkühlen lassen, mit einer Ködernadel auf das Vorfach gezogen und dann mit dem Vorfach eingefroren.
Wenn ich zum Angeln bin, habe ich mir die eingefrorenen Kartoffeln in eine kleine Iso-Box gepackt und so transportiert, damit sie noch eingefroren am Wasser ankamen.
Der grosse Vorteil bei der Einfriererei ist, dass die Kartoffeln beim Auswerfen nicht vom Haken fliegen und man auch komplett ohne Blei an der freien Leine fischen kann.


----------



## fantazia (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



ollidi schrieb:


> Der grosse Vorteil bei der Einfriererei ist, dass die Kartoffeln beim Auswerfen nicht vom Haken fliegen und man auch komplett ohne Blei an der freien Leine fischen kann.


Nur ******** wenn ein Karpfen beißt und die Kartoffel noch gefroren ist.

Hab meine immer klleiner als nen Tischtennisball gemacht.
Weil nen Tischtennisball ist doch schon recht gross.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

am besten fütterst du mit ein wenig mais und ein paar kartoffelstücke ( wenn nötig ! ! ! ).
erstmal würde ich gute stellen ohne füttern beangeln aber wenn du dort angelst schadet ne hand voll mais bestimmt nicht!


----------



## ollidi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



> Nur ******** wenn ein Karpfen beißt und die Kartoffel noch gefroren ist.


Dann friert er halt fest. :q

Nee... Die tauen so schnell auf, dass mir das noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



ollidi schrieb:


> Dann friert er halt fest. :q
> 
> Nee... Die tauen so schnell auf, dass mir das noch nie passiert ist.


 
Korrekt! So seh ich das auch. ausserdem hab ich noch nie erlebt (außer in einem Karpfenteich) dass Karpfen so schnell beissen.


----------



## torino (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Kann man die Kartoffeln aus dem Glas auch portionsweise einfrieren um sie anzufüttern oder muss man pro Tag ein Glas anfüttern ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Na ja, kommt ganz darauf an, was Du möchtest. In so einem Glas, wie es üblicherweise im Supermarkt verkauft wird, sind  ungefähr 700g Kartoffeln.
Wenn Du Die jetzt portionierst, am besten noch in 4 Teile oder mehr, was willst Du dann noch anfüttern? Das ist ja noch weniger, als wenn Du eine Kartoffel in Größe einer Folienkartoffel in ein Gewässer wirfst. 

Die Menge eines Glases sollte es schon sein, mindestens.
Mußt doch nicht die teuren Kartoffeln aus dem Glas nehmen. Koch Dir selbst welche zum Anfüttern. 10kg Kartoffeln kosten nicht die Welt.
Gut macht halt ein wenig Arbeit - Kartoffeln in Gläsern sind da bequemer.


----------



## torino (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Wie viel kostet ca. ein Glas weiss das grat in etwa einer ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*

Sorry, das Sotiment und das Preisgefüge Deines Supermarktes um die Ecke sind mir leider nicht geläufig. Einfach mal schauen gehen - stehen bei den Konserven im Regal.


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffel*



torino schrieb:


> Kann man die Kartoffeln aus dem Glas auch portionsweise einfrieren um sie anzufüttern oder muss man pro Tag ein Glas anfüttern ?




Hi,

für was willst Anfutter Kartoffeln einfrieren... ? .... dat macht ja keinen Sinn, einzigste wieso das manche machen ist das die Kartoffel beim auswerfen nicht so schnell abfällt... beim anfüttern wirfst ja mit der Hand da is egal ob die "matschig" sind oder sonst wat.



Anfüttern selber würd ich mit Kartoffeln nur wenig weil se doch übelst stopfen, würds mixen mit Hartmais und anderen Partikeln.


Kochen auf jeden Fall nicht solange wie wenn du welche fürn Menschlichen Verzehr aufkochst weil se dann etwas zu weich sind.

Die Schale würd ich (wenn man se weg macht) erst am Wasser bzw kurz bevor ich die Montage auswerfe wegmachen weil Kartoffeln sofort braun werden !

Außer du hast die Kartoffeln in ner Tuper Schüssel drin und komplett mit Wasser und nem Schuß Zitrone drin... durch die Zitrone (da reicht n Spritzer) behält die Kartoffel Ihre Farbe.


----------

